# Paola e Chiara: "Addio alla musica, nessuno crede in noi"



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)

*Paola e Chiara: "Addio alla musica, nessuno crede in noi"*

Con uno sfogo su *Facebook*, Chiara del famoso duo ha fatto sapere che "Giungla" sarà probabilmente il loro ultimo album.

*"Dopo 17 anni dedicati alla musica, mi sento di dire che nessuno mai veramente ha creduto o puntato su di noi*. Il pop dance all'estero è una realtà e un business, qui non si capisce perchè siamo le uniche a farlo".
"Giungla è probabilmente l'ultimo disco. Ho conosciuto discografici che si lamentavano del non poter fare nulla per cambiare certe logiche. E anche loro, inseriti in un sistema miserabile, non possono fare molto. *Ma chi potrebbe, continua a fare finta di niente*. Nel cd abbiamo fatto tutto per bene, niente è lasciato al caso. Se avete un'aspettativa alta sarete contenti delle canzoni, per il resto abbiatene cura..". 

*"Veniamo sempre relegate e trattate come due che non hanno fatto niente o prese in giro. Come se non ci fosse un valore o non fossimo all'altezza di chissà che cosa. Vengono sempre spinti i soliti noti.* Anche se si viene relegati, ciò non vuol dire che non hai valore, fanno solo finta che non ce l'hai".


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2013)

E ci credo, ai loro tempi erano delle belle gnocche, ma la musica la devono lasciare a chi la sa fare. Ovviamente il discorso non vale solo per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2013)

Sopravviverò alla loro assenza.


----------



## Tobi (3 Giugno 2013)

Se non fosse stato per gli 883 queste 2 starebbero facendo magari dei film


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se non fosse stato per gli 883 queste 2 starebbero facendo magari dei film



cosa mi ricordi...gli 883 dei quindicenni sarebbero stati in grado di comporre testi molto piu' profondi

comunque concordo con chi ha scritto che fino a una decina d'anni fa paola e chiara erano delle gran gnocche,molto piacevoli da guardare


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se non fosse stato per gli 883 queste 2 starebbero facendo magari dei film



a proposito di 883, *anche Max Pezzali ha annunciato che potrebbe ritirarsi dalle scene*, dopo l'uscita del suo ultimo disco di duetti.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a proposito di 883, *anche Max Pezzali ha annunciato che potrebbe ritirarsi dalle scene*, dopo l'uscita del suo ultimo disco di duetti.



speriamo che si ritiri al piu' presto allora


----------



## Brain84 (4 Giugno 2013)

Gli 883 hanno fatto epoca, pochi cavoli. Le loro canzoni sono ancora stracantate e come testi molte sono veramente belle. Sei un mito, come mai, gli anni, hann ucciso l'uomo ragno, nessun rimorso nessun rimpianto, se tornerai, nord su ovest est, tieni il tempo..cioè io ero alle elementari e TUTTI sapevano ste canzoni, cosa che adesso non succede e non succederà mai più.

A parte questo, quelle fanno bene a prendersi un palo e a dire "50 bocca, 100 ammore" che tanto almeno qualcuno a loro ci crederebbe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2013)

scusate... entrate nel mio campo e quasi mi perdo la discussione ... 

il music business è una macchina mangia tutto... un giorno vai e sei ricoperto d'oro e fama il giorno dopo ti evitano tutti come la peste.. purtroppo è cosi ...

i locali e chi organizza eventi hanno bisogno di gente e non interessa se canti dell amore oppure del ghetto .. importante che tu riempa quel **** di locale .. 

c'è un detto nel music business che dice " Guarda quanto ha venduto il tuo ultimo singolo ecco quanto vali " ... ed è esattamente cosi.. ho visto artisti spuntare dal nulla fare SOLDI palate e poi scomparire ancora nel nulla... 

ho visto musicisti che 5 M MAIUSCOLE non essere minimamente considerati ... ho visto personaggi autodistruggersi perchè non guardati piu dalla gente ....

il nostro mondo è una cosa strana.. incomprensibile alle logiche dei piu... la sola verità è una ed è questa : € 

punto

- - - Updated - - -

Per il discorso paola e chiara.. boh ..si da una parte hanno ragione a lamentarsi che nessuno ha mai creduto in loro dall altra io non le prenderei mai.. chi sono ? sono 15 anni che non si sentono ... anche loro devono capire che tornando al detto di prima.. quanto valgono ? ... siamo sempre li 

Ps: No Max non è l'ultimo disco  ...


----------



## Van The Man (4 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a proposito di 883, *anche Max Pezzali ha annunciato che potrebbe ritirarsi dalle scene*, dopo l'uscita del suo ultimo disco di duetti.



Non credo che perderò nè sonno nè appetito


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2013)

Max Pezzali ha smentito il ritiro su Twitter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2013)

Visto , ve l'ho detto


----------



## Albijol (4 Giugno 2013)

Quando erano giovani a Paola e Chiara ho dedicato tante azioni fatte con la mia mano amica Federica


----------



## prebozzio (4 Giugno 2013)

Io un ***** con Paola e Chiara lo guarderei volentieri


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io un ***** con Paola e Chiara lo guarderei volentieri



Not bad


----------



## Tobi (7 Giugno 2013)

Ops dopo due giorni dall'uscita del cd nuovo di max pezzali é gia primo in classifica sugli store di itunes e amazon come vendite  

E comunque i testi degli 883 usavano un linguaggio comune storie che ognuno di noi ha vissuto.. quindi prima di dire che non hanno fatto bellissime canzoni ci penserei bene.. che poi la presenza di mauro repetto era molto determinante sulla composizione dei testi sono d'accordissimo con voi


----------



## James Watson (17 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> scusate... entrate nel mio campo e quasi mi perdo la discussione ...
> 
> il music business è una macchina mangia tutto... un giorno vai e sei ricoperto d'oro e fama il giorno dopo ti evitano tutti come la peste.. purtroppo è cosi ...
> 
> ...



.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Gli 883 hanno fatto epoca, pochi cavoli. Le loro canzoni sono ancora stracantate e come testi molte sono veramente belle. Sei un mito, come mai, gli anni, hann ucciso l'uomo ragno, nessun rimorso nessun rimpianto, se tornerai, nord su ovest est, tieni il tempo..cioè io ero alle elementari e TUTTI sapevano ste canzoni, cosa che adesso non succede e non succederà mai più.
> 
> A parte questo, quelle fanno bene a prendersi un palo e a dire "50 bocca, 100 ammore" che tanto almeno qualcuno a loro ci crederebbe.



oo concordo

paola e chiara facevano canzoni tutte uguali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2013)

Le ricordo per altri motivi, non proprio musicali...


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Giugno 2013)

Concordo con Braian. Gli 883 hanno segnato un'epoca, si può dire quello che si vuole ma tutti conoscono le loro canzoni. Di Paola e Chiara si conosce solo una canzone. E come se non bastasse pare che non siano molto propense ad un threesome con incesto.


----------



## Prinz (19 Giugno 2013)

Gli 883 possono andar bene fino a che uno ha 7/8 anni, ma poi....


----------



## Hammer (19 Giugno 2013)

Queste abbaiano


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Giugno 2013)

max pezzali e' un grande dai. ha fatto storia.paola e chiara erano nel coro degli 883. soprattutto nella canzone nord sud ovest est


----------



## Frikez (21 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se non fosse stato per gli 883 queste 2 starebbero facendo magari dei film



***** probabilmente


----------



## vota DC (21 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> cosa mi ricordi...gli 883 dei quindicenni sarebbero stati in grado di comporre testi molto piu' profondi



Ma i testi facevano ridere. Pure alcuni testi di Elio sono infantili.


----------



## Juventino30 (21 Giugno 2013)

Non ne sentiremo la mancanza. Peccato che tre quarti della musica leggera attuale non le seguiranno.


----------



## jaws (22 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma i testi facevano ridere.* Pure alcuni testi di Elio sono infantili*.



Ban Immediato


----------



## DannySa (22 Giugno 2013)

Se avessero fatto dei ***** fin dagli anni 90 avrebbero aiutato concretamente l'umanità.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Giugno 2013)

Che brutta notizia 
Non so se riuscirò a dormire questa notte.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma i testi facevano ridere. Pure alcuni testi di Elio sono infantili.





- - - Updated - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Se avessero fatto dei ***** fin dagli anni 90 avrebbero aiutato concretamente l'umanità.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Giugno 2013)

secondo me non c'è un musicista uno degno di questo nome fra quelli che avete nominato


----------

